# Tax and any deductions form pay



## tomsoup (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello,

Thinking of applying for a job in Athens and living in Greece on a permanent basis.

I would be grateful for any advice or websites to check to find out what income tax, national insurance, etc. will be deducted from my salary?

Would the levels of pay in Athens normally be higher, lower or the same as in the UK for business administrator/accounting type work?

Hope you can help


----------



## pavdel (Aug 31, 2010)

According to the new tax law you are non-taxed untill an income up to 12.000 per annum, between 12.000 to 16.000 you have a 18% and between 16.000 to 22.000 you get a 20% of taxes. In the private sector they pay 14 salaries in the form of Christmas, Easter and holiday allowance. The 60% of the services market is produced in Athens so I would definetely advise you to stick there especially if you are an English speaking person and aim to internationally oriented companies that do not necessarily require Greek. The salary depends on your assets and experience but averagely an entry level job on financial sector for a Master holder may pay around 950-1200 euro per month gross. Your deductions for social security and healthcare are around 12%-16% of the gross. For more info you can check the EU websites and especially EURES.


----------

